# Rematado em tomate/ coque/ monho/topete



## Viviane Nunes

Usaba anteojos ahumados oscuros y grandes, ves tía deportivamente y cargaba un bolsón de playa. Era espigada, llevaba el pelo —un pelo oscuro y liso— rematado en tomate mientras su nariz, fina y alta, le otorgaba a su rostro bronceado cierto aire de distinción.

Bom dia!
como posso traduzir rematado en tomate?
Tem algo a ver com a cor? Avermelhado talvez?

Grata,

Viviane


----------



## Rayines

Hola: creo que se refiere a un rodete de pelo (con forma de tomate).
*¿Como este? *(pero atrás).


----------



## Viviane Nunes

Então em português seria... finalizado com um coque?
Obrigada pela ajuda Rayines!!


----------



## Rayines

Viviane Nunes said:


> Então em português seria... finalizado com um coque?
> Obrigada pela ajuda Rayines!!


Perdón Viviane, no me di cuenta de que estaba en el foro español- portugués. Espera la traducción .


----------



## Vanda

Mas Raynita, se você não tivesse respondido em espanhol a gente ia ter que procurar para saber. Por favor, o que mais precisamos é que os nativos nos expliquem o que é para que a gente possa encontrar uma palavra correspondente. 
Sim, Viviane, em coque banana.


----------



## Viviane Nunes

Concordo com você Vanda. A resposta de Rayines foi essencial!
Obrigada a ambos pela ajuda!
Abraços


----------



## Nanon

Hola chicas:

Éste es el moño tomate (como no uso el cabello largo desde hace tiempo, mejor les pongo un enlace... ya que no puedo ir a Brasil para que me hagan uno a menos que sea con extensiones )
Y si no me equivoco, el coque banana sería el moño italiano.


----------



## Vanda

Naninha, é que a Raynita disse que é o de trás, não o da frente (o da frente daquele enlace dela é coque), o de trás seria a banana. Mas como você é especialista no espanhol e conhece o Brasil não _tá _mais aqui quem falou.


----------



## Nanon

Eu tinha entendido que a Raynita disse que era o da frente (ou do lado) porque o de trás não tem forma de tomate...
Inesita ¡socorro!


----------



## Vanda

Ai! Se ela disse que era como o da frente, mas feito na parte de trás da cabeça, continua sendo coque e não banana. 
Nanon, nós duas vamos abrir um salão de cabeleireiras, em que a cliente pede uma banana a gente dá logo um chapéu de frutas _a la Carmen Miranda_ tão enroladas estamos com nossos coques!


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Boa noite a todos!
Tenho uma amiga que me está a perguntar qual é o equivalente de coque (português do Brasil) / moño (espanhol) no portguês de Portugal. Acho que lá se diz mesmo MONHO e é um castelhanismo. Também se poderia dizer TOPETE. Mas não tenho nenhuma certeza.
Desde já os meus agradecimentos por toda ou qualquer atenção recebida!


----------



## Vanda

Já temos uma discussão sobre o assunto. É só procurar no dicionário e pela página do dicionário clicar nas discussões existentes. _Xô_ procurar...Achei, está acima e no fórum espanhol já que inclui palavras usadas no espanhol.

Quanto ao topete, é como o do Elvis Presley. 
*topete* [to'peʈʃi] m - 
1. copete m, tupé m. 

Coque.

banana


----------



## Carfer

2007Ciça Espanha said:


> Boa noite a todos!
> Tenho uma amiga que me está a perguntar qual é o equivalente de coque (português do Brasil) / moño (espanhol) no portguês de Portugal. Acho que lá se diz mesmo MONHO e é um castelhanismo. Também se poderia dizer TOPETE. Mas não tenho nenhuma certeza.
> Desde já os meus agradecimentos por toda ou qualquer atenção recebida!


 
Creio que se chama '_*carrapito*_' ou '*chinó*'. Neste momento não está nenhuma mulher em casa que possa confirmar e não são horas de telefonar a nenhuma, mas as fotos deste 'site' parecem confirmar '_carrapito_':

http://rainhadapechincha.blogspot.com/2008/04/carrapito.html

'_Chinó_' também pode ser uma peruca, mas, com este sentido, o termo ocorre-me em relação àquela bola de cabelo que as 'beatas' portuguesas usam (ou usavam, se calhar já se modernizaram) bem apertado, na parte de trás da cabeça.

Nunca ouvi '_monho_', mas está nos dicionários como sinónimo de carrapito ou chinó.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu conhecia "moño" como sendo "coque". Mas minha ignorancia no assunto é abissal (quizá talvez, cabeluda).


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Acabei de consultar o diccionário eletrônico _Aurélio XXI_ e vi que, no Brasil, se usa a palavra cocó (cuidado com a pronúncia!). Então, cocó é substantivo masculino e assim está definido neste dicionário "1.Bras. Penteado feminino, que consiste em enrodilhar os cabelos no alto da cabeça; pirote ou birote, pitó, pitote, pericote, periquito, totó."
  Há muitos sinônimos e não sei quais são usados em Portgual. Seria interessante saber.
  Coque, com o significado de "penteado feminino que consiste em enrodilhar os cabelos de trás da cabeça", também só se usa no Brasil e era a única palavra que eu usei grande parte da minha vida fazendo referência a este penteado.


----------

